# digital camera/Mp6 Player software



## faraz

hello!

i have Mp6 Player+digital camera from china named DHOOM, 
after seeing vedio on tv with output pal, camera stoped working and lost or currupted its software.

how could i recover it?

or how can i upload a software for it?

kindly help me!!

faraz.


----------



## faraz

i need a software of MP6 player.
where it can available?
kindly help me.
FARAZ


----------



## Nanobyte

Do you have a link to the player?  I can't find it.  If it's from China there may be little product support.


----------



## speedyink

Sounds like it... it's the mp3 player of DHOOOOOOOOOM!


Sorry..I had to.


----------



## faraz

the digital camera+mp6 player now in this condition that when press on button light of power  is on but screen blank, someone told me that its software is corrupted.

when connect to computer with usb data cable computer do not read it, but camera light only on at once.

what happend with it and how i can fix it?
kindly help me i am very pensive about it.......


thanks in advance,


----------



## Nanobyte

To repeat, do you have a link to the player? I can't find it. If it's from China there may be little product support.

The only thing I can think of is to take out the batteries and/or disconnect from mains power.  Leave for a short time then power up again and hope it resets.


----------



## faraz

hello!

actually, it cant read the software and dont have manual.

blanke screen with no activity.
only power light on.

faraz


----------

